# How much Chicken do you neck......



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

*How much Chicken....*​
none 32.94%less than 1kg 1514.71%2+ kg 4342.16%4+ kg 2221.57%6+ kg 1514.71%10kg +.....43.92%


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Just wondering how much chicken on average you guys are putting away

per week in kilos and grams, all the way through from the newbie

just started training guys, right through to the I,ve been training forever / big hench cnut...... 

Tried to do this as a poll......ie

1..........none

2..........less than a kilo

3..........2k+

4..........3k+

5..........5k+ .........and so on (you get the idea)

but I have not got a clue how to start a poll, selected start poll, pick options/how many options

then it fu*ked me rite off. :cursing:

Anyway simple.... how much chicken per week in kg & gms...........

and to get some prospective your body weight also in kilo..........

So example.............3.2kg / 90kg

ooh yes, one more thing.......no 150kg big fat kentucky fried chicken eating mofo's need apply......... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Currently around 6 kg a week. 1 kg mon - fri ( aswell as other meat, protein sources ) and tend to eat alot of pizza, mcd's etc. over the weekend so maybe only eat 500 g sat and sun. Always cooked on my George foreman.

I'm currently 117 kg  ( weighed tday ) at 6'2


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Around 2-2.5kg per week (grilled) but consume protein from other good sources too. I'm 45 1.63m tall and 71kg approx 23% bodyfat.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

750g per day, each day...unless im having a day off inwhich case i save all calories for a super feast.

So about 5kg.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Probably 4kg minimum, I'm 109kg, 6'1.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Why


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

3kg chicken a week.

Prefer turkey.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

a pound a day or just over 3kg


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Scotty6Pack said:


> Around 2-2.5kg per week (grilled) but consume protein from other good sources too. I'm 45 1.63m tall and 71kg approx 23% bodyfat.


i'll rep you just for your avi


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

about 1kg a week, i eat a lot of beef, turkey, pork etc


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> i'll rep you just for your avi


Aiming to look like my avi - from the neck down :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Scotty6Pack said:


> Aiming to look like my avi - from the neck down :lol:


u already got the head?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

about 500g per day but then tuna / white fish / beef

5'11 / 72K


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

1 kilo chicken per day, plus 300-400g of salmon and/or steak, 10 egg whites and 200g whey, plus BCAA. Lots of food really.

I'm 266lb at 6' 2".


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't eat chicken every day, does that make me a bad person??

When I do its 500g as that's roughly what 2 (chicken) breasts weigh 

Eat about 1kg of meat a day though from various sources.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

1.5kg per day, plus 2 8oz steaks, 500g lean mince, 2 cans tuna.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

i dont kiss chickens


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

500g chicken a day

eggs/fish/whey on top


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I eat chicken legs during the day at work as we don't have a microwave and i eat them cold, 5kg of them a week but probably half of that is meat and the rest bone.

At home i eat red meat and eggs.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

I get through 4/5 kgs a week. Have had to find a few ways of mixing it up to keep the diet some bit interesting. Am a big fan of those oven bags, throw in a few kilos of chicken, some herbs and some veg and hey presto in an hour or so you have your lunches for the next few days.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I tend to eat about 800g-1kg of chicken per day.

I eat 400g of salmon twice a week and the rest of my meals alway's consist of chicken. My afternoon meal is chicken & vegetables (broccoli, sprouts, green beans & carrots) with either, quinoa, brown rice, sweet potatoes, shirataki noodles or neither of them four. My evening meal is always a chicken salad that consists of roughly 500g of chicken and 300g of salad (iceberg and spinach).

I would eat more salmon but it's so much more expensive than chicken lol.

I cook both chicken and salmon using a George Foremans grill. With the chicken I just dice it, put 1 table spoon of EVOO on it and sprinke a little Paprika. With the salmon I just grill it how it is LOL.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah crap, I thought this was per day (was wondering who the hell would eat 2+ kg per day :lol: ) well I eat about 640 grams per day so 4.5 kg per week.

I voted less than 1kg before I read the original post.

I also have 3.5 kg beef per week

7 litres of milk per week

1.4 kg protein powder per week.

Bodyweight, last time I checked I was 220 lbs (100kg) but would say recently I've been up to 230 lbs (104.5 kg)

Height, 6'4"


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I get through around 3-4kg of chicken per week plus other good protein sources.

I'm 17st 6ft at last weigh in


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I eat one of these a day :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I eat loads of fuking chicken every fuking day!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

5kg of chicken a week, about 700g per day!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Every day I get through a few breasts.


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

1 kg of meat a day, i go shop for meat once a month and get around 25 kg of chicken and 5 kg of beef on average, i really need to get some fish in too


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Daily protein intake-

500g chicken

1 can tuna

3 boiled eggs

150/200g whey

Not alot really but I'm cutting... Currently 15st 11lb!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

i can be anywhere from 5 - 10kg of chicken a week. but i also eat plenty of fish aswell as some red meat


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> Why


There is a free range chicken/ turkey farm up for sale in a village not too

far away from me.

Thought it mite be a good retirment buisness to get

into......seems a lot of ukm members could use a pile of fresh chicken by

the looks of the pole.......fresh eggs too boys.....


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

1kg a day, 7 days a week. happy days


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

None. But 1.2kg turkey mince a day, or 8.4kg a week


----------



## beastmasterzero (Feb 11, 2009)

roughly between 7-8kg per week , usually about 1 kg of chicken per day with 250 g of minced beef and a tin of tuna or cottage cheese before bed i'm 6-2 and 309lbs 22stone , 141kg and i find it hard to eat that amount most days , although sometimes my appetite shoots up and i find it no problem.


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

1kg chicken, 500g extra lean mince, 400grams of steak. 8 egg whites. protien shakes


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

raptordog said:


> Just wondering how much chicken on average you guys are putting away
> 
> per week in kilos and grams, all the way through from the newbie
> 
> ...


4kg. Thank god for farm foods!


----------



## GET SHRED (Sep 20, 2010)

notdorianyates said:


> 4kg. Thank god for farm foods!


Please, God nooooo!!! hope you dont mean the frozen food shop?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

GET SHRED said:


> Please, God nooooo!!! hope you dont mean the frozen food shop?


Lol, no mate. It ain't frozen. It is in many ways as bad though! Chicken breast however is a kilo for a fiver


----------



## GET SHRED (Sep 20, 2010)

notdorianyates said:


> Lol, no mate. It ain't frozen. It is in many ways as bad though! Chicken breast however is a kilo for a fiver


Try jj food service, £35 for 10kg fresh and spend over 100 for free delivery, They have not let me down yet, had about 6 or 7 orders:thumb:


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

GET SHRED said:


> Try jj food service, £35 for 10kg fresh and spend over 100 for free delivery, They have not let me down yet, had about 6 or 7 orders:thumb:


Looking now bro. Halal chicken right?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

500gms a day chicken thighs boneless and skinned


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

900grams a day


----------



## GET SHRED (Sep 20, 2010)

notdorianyates said:


> Looking now bro. Halal chicken right?


Yeah,makes no odds though!. there 250g fresh chicken breasts (2 x 5kg tubs).

main thing is there fresh with no salt and water added.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

5 KG in 5 days

plus beef mince and other meats like fish


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Less than a kg. I prefer salmon, mackerel, chicken thigh, eggs and beef tbh. Anything with some fat in it. If going lean then I like whey or white fish.


----------



## DMA1990 (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't eat chicken at all. If i do it will be thighs. I'll eat between 200 - 400 grams of salmon each day, sirloin or rump steak, mince and 1 shake.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

About 500g Chicken a day 200g from beef 100g tuna


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

240g breast.... That's cooked weight. Two meals of 120g.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

How do you guys eat so much chicken?! I have a kg a week and lose the will to eat


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Between 1 and 2 kilos a week.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

5k of chicken lasts me 4-5 days!!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Malibu said:


> How do you guys eat so much chicken?! I have a kg a week and lose the will to eat


I eat rice and 500g of chicken about 4 days a week, have done for ages and I still look forward to it every time. Try mixing up what sauces and stuff you use, completely changes the meal.


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm going to breed my own to keep cost down


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I eat around 250g of meat a day, and until I try lion steak, the pig rules my animal kingdom.

I'm not much of a chicken fan these days, unless its a free range home grown chicken. First pork, then turkey, and if neither is available, chicken will do. Beef soup is mandatory every sunday, and veal and lamb make their way, but not very often.


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

800g a day. Maybe a bit of salmon or tuna


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Quinn92 said:


> None. But 1.2kg turkey mince a day, or 8.4kg a week


What do you do with it for recipes ?


----------

